
Nest engineer says company on deathwatch - dangrossman
https://np.reddit.com/r/Nest/comments/4dbbgh/is_anyone_concerned_about_the_future_of_nest/d1pjcku
======
api
If this happens to Nest or any other company like them, we will discover that
anything dependent on the cloud is destined someday -- probably sooner than we
expect -- to become a brick.

The sooner we learn this lesson the better.

IMHO cloud dependency is a trait of "IoT 1.0," and will ultimately fail. "IoT
2.0" will be directly accessible and controllable with open APIs and that's
when IoT will really succeed in a big way.

~~~
brianwawok
Google is a big CO. If they literally bricked their thermostats, wouldn't they
be liable? I get a SAAS app can shut down without notice, but breaking
hardware?

